# Milking nigerian



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

My nigerian doe does not want to be milked..... she kicks and jumps when I milk her. She did not want me to touch her teats before her kid was born but I did do it even though she did not like it. Is there anything i can do to get her to stop jumping and kicking?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Best thing would be to get a hobble. Some people actually use a rope to tie the legs but I like the hobble better. Make sure your hands are warm and start with just rubbing her body and work your way down vs jumping right to her tender spot. We had several jumpy does and have been working with tme before they kid and they will squat now when we touch them so we are on the right track. Just keep trying and make sure your giving treats or feed also.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

is she on a milk stand or tied to a fence? 

You can hobble her legs or what I did was hold one leg up and milk with the other so that she can't kick / jump.

Put her in a milk stand and give her some grain to "occupy" her. Be diligent and dont let her get away with it. It takes time - but it will work out


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have her on a milk stand. I give her food while i milk her. I use a hobble to hold her legs together.


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information...I will keep trying... I do not try to keep it she gets her foot in it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

give her time - it may take a bit. with my ff - i will milk just a bit and have another jar i pour into so that i can get some good milk


----------



## Patricia-Meyer (Nov 4, 2012)

Above all, remain calm. The best advice I've ever gotten!
I wouldn't even think about keeping the milk, because for me it just makes me tense and angry if she ruins "my" milk. If I have a doe who's new to milking, I just don't worry about her ruining milk, and give it to the chickens. That way, I can use any container that will allow me to milk into even if she's jumping around and kicking. I've even used a dish pan. After several calm milkings (calm on my part, that is), usually she will begin to stand more still. At that point I move to using a pint jar and pouring that into a bigger container.
And remember to stay calm! They can sense if you're getting worked up, and it makes them more nervous.
Eventually, I get to the point of using a half moon milking pail. At least I do for the does who are tall enough.  I have Nigerians, so not all of them are tall enough. One of mine has a nice, capacious udder, but there's no room for the pail under it. I just use a pint mason jar, and pour it into the pail when it's full.
I've found that remaining calm, and not hobbling or restraining the goats, works best for the does and for me. It makes the whole process more pleasant for all involved, and eventually they learn to like getting up on the stand for milking.
Other things that may help are listening to music the doe seems to like, lavender oil for relaxation, or singing to your doe.
One thing that I've done that seems to help is taking the food away when the doe starts to misbehave, and waiting a minute before giving it back. They seem to learn quickly that they can keep eating only if they stand nicely. They're smart!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We had a nigerian that was like this too. She would jump and kick and she seemed to know right when I would let my guard down! As Patricia said, most importantly, stay calm. And then make sure you keep milking as she is dancing around. If every time she kicks you stop milking briefly, then she will think that kicking causes the milking to stop. Even though it's hard, just try to ignore her. Good luck! 

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine would not even jump up on the milkstand at first! I had to pick them up and put them there. Not very dignified. Hubby came out and "sweet talked" them while I milked. Suddenly, after several weeks, they began to enjoy the time we had together and then it was a "race" to see who could get in the door first. Finally, we settled on a system that worked for them and me. lol. 

Don't give up, they will "get with the program" before long. Make sure it's as stress free as you can. Don't "lose your cool".


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

This was a good thread for me to read. I have one doe that hates having her udders touched and one that just squatted down when I touched them! I hope that I can get cupcake to be okay with having her udders touched. I'm gonig to start working on that now, before she gets pregnant.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Lots of good information. My FF (and it was my first time), I'd brush her off, cleaned her udder and dried (warm solution- you wouldn't want cold water either), at first I did have to pick her up. I give her her dairy pellets while she is up there. She did go through some dancing and kicking, especially if I took too long. I did for a while hobble her back feet that helped. As advised stay calm. Since mine are little I use a SS 2 quart pan (kind of like a dog dish) rather than a pail, then I pour into another container and take in to finish.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... The first few weeks of milking any fidgety FF here usually entails one handed milking while the other hand holds the closest leg to the platform. Saves the milk too.

Patience, perseverance and sometimes it takes some authority to have a doe stand still, My last FF, all it took was me literally planting her kicking hoof hard on the platform and saying a gruff NO while I still milked with one hand, she's a 2nd F now dry but was wonderful on the stand this time around.


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

I had worked with Pricilla before her kid was born but still she did not want to be touched when I tried to milk her. I am so happy to report that I am now able to milk her. Thanks for all the support and encouragement. I even listed her for sale because I thought it would be imposable to milk her. So glad no one called to buy her.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I attached velcro straps to the sides of my milking stand that I secured their legs with. I don't use it anymore unless they're being bratty... but it was great for learning on. Though a hobble might be better as they could pull out of the velcro if they tried hard enough. Mostly (in my case) it was just to keep them from stepping in the milk!


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

Is she a ND? That is what i was told when I bought her.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

she looks like it, she's not real stocky like a pygmy. Baby is so cute.


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks for the information.


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

iteach,
So glad it worked out for you! It can be an aweful trial with either first freshoners or older does milked the first time. My Ava was a dancer and squatter. Oh, how she tried me, even though I wasn't new to milking and I expected it. At one point, I had a kiddie stood that I had to occasionally prop her up with, and I just kept milking so she'd learn. Now shes ok, if I don't take too long, and I am gentle. Some does have more ticklish udders, and as anyone whos nursed will tell you, its a new sensation and not always a good one.

Great job on your perseverence!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

My best milker is a pain like that but she dose not jump or kick she will just lay down on the stand, 
I have to put one arm around her and hold her up them milk with the other hand.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I just thought I would link this thread to anyone that needs it. Its a list of problems while milking and how I fix them.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

xymenah said:


> I just thought I would link this thread to anyone that needs it. Its a list of problems while milking and how I fix them.


Great link thanks


----------

